# Electrician recomendations needed please



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an AC unit that is not working. The AC guy says it's not getting full power. He suspects a breaker problem but is not interested in tracking down and fixing the culprit. Does anyone know a reputable electric company that they can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump. No one knows an electrician?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are you located? Send me a PM.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Gary Wesner at Wesner Electric. 455-6529. Tell him Chuck Wardrecommended him.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Crowell... Crowell Electric- I dont have his number right now it's in the truck but tell him bill gave you his number..


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Got it covered. Thanks for the recomendations guys.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Check with FizzyLifter, if it can wait. ( I'm sure he is at the Auburn/Clemson game).


----------

